# armband bait pouch



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I saw someone wearing one of these at a sho n go this weekend, it was worn next to the armband number. 

Bait Mates

I've been looking for something like this and until now haven't been able to find anything.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I bet it could hook to booby bands too :uhoh:


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> I bet it could hook to booby bands too :uhoh:



:dblthumb2


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I like the idea of this!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Loisiana said:


> I bet it could hook to booby bands too :uhoh:


Booby Bucket.


----------

